# NAATI CCL Tamil



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Please use this thread to post your experience and knowledge related NAATI CCL Tamil preparation.

I am just starting my journey, I will keep this thread updated with my findings.

1. Submit application and make the payment.
2. Application will be reviewed and accepted in 1 or 2 weeks.
3. Select the available slot.
4. Keep checking for earlier slot and select if there is any earliest slot.

Note: Earlier you have to pay 25% cancelation fee for sure, now they revised the policies https://www.naati.com.au/media/2095/ccl-test-policiespdf.pdf

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
189 : 70 01-Jul-2018
190 : 70+5 NSW 01-Jul-2018


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi, 
Do you get any points if you get certified? From NAATI?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Patilhema said:


> Hi,
> Do you get any points if you get certified? From NAATI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, once cleared one can claim 5 points. check the link in my previous post and google to find more info.


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

gopiit04 said:


> Yes, once cleared one can claim 5 points. check the link in my previous post and google to find more info.




How much is the fee?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi,

Could you please clear my doubts:

1. Can we appear for this test outside Australia also?
2. How much is the fee?
3. Can we google and find sample or mock tests?

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

I think it it can be taken in Australia not outside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LINHBLACK1101 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi,

Can someone share their expertise with me please? I passed my diploma of interpreting. I am currently waiting for the accreditation letter awarded b yg Naati. I have waited more than 7 weeks. My question is can I go ahead and update my EOI to reflect this 5 point or should I wait until I actually receive the letter from Naati. 

My apologies if I'm not supposed to post this question here. This is my last requirement to obtain 80 points for General accountant. I'm a bit anxious as my current visa expired in December.


Thank you.

Linh


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

LINHBLACK1101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone share their expertise with me please? I passed my diploma of interpreting. I am currently waiting for the accreditation letter awarded b yg Naati. I have waited more than 7 weeks. My question is can I go ahead and update my EOI to reflect this 5 point or should I wait until I actually receive the letter from Naati.
> 
> ...


You need to have all evidence that support your EOI points claims before you submit your EOI, so I would wait. 

What is the usual processing time? Perhaps get in touch with NAATI and gently yet firmly get them to hasten things if they are lagging behind.


----------



## md22dec (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,

I m newbie to this forum. I applied NAATI CCL test for tamil on yesterday and waiting for the approval. 

any preparation tips? i know its too early to ask as my exam would be somewhere in Feb'2019.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

md22dec said:


> Hi,
> 
> I m newbie to this forum. I applied NAATI CCL test for tamil on yesterday and waiting for the approval.
> 
> any preparation tips? i know its too early to ask as my exam would be somewhere in Feb'2019.


Heya, all the best with you Tamil CCL. I have a friend who might be doing it in 2019 - so it would be great to hear your thoughts once you're done.

Sorry I can't help with practice!


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

md22dec said:


> Hi,
> 
> I m newbie to this forum. I applied NAATI CCL test for tamil on yesterday and waiting for the approval.
> 
> any preparation tips? i know its too early to ask as my exam would be somewhere in Feb'2019.


I have got the slot only in Feb 2019 initially, If I am not wrong they opened new slots in Oct, last week I was able to select the slot in Oct. But in your case it takes a week to approve your application and within that Oct slots may get over. All the best! 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
189 : 70 01-Jul-2018
190 : 70+5 NSW 01-Jul-2018


----------



## md22dec (Aug 17, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> I have got the slot only in Feb 2019 initially, If I am not wrong they opened new slots in Oct, last week I was able to select the slot in Oct. But in your case it takes a week to approve your application and within that Oct slots may get over. All the best!
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
> ...


ohh. grt! lets see what i am getting. BTW, how do we know the earlier slots? any notifications from NAATI?

I m also in a similar situation like you. 
ANZSCO : 261313
Points: Age(25) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(10) + Aus Exp(10) 
189 : 70 29-May-2018
190 : 70+5 NSW 29-May-2018
I strongly believe NSW will consider my experience points despite having 10 from English. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

md22dec said:


> ohh. grt! lets see what i am getting. BTW, how do we know the earlier slots? any notifications from NAATI?
> 
> I m also in a similar situation like you.
> ANZSCO : 261313
> ...


You have to keep on checking the slot availability - MyNaati -> tests -> manage-> cancel or reschedule then see the availability.

Menu option is not exactly same, you should be able to navigate using this info.


I see your P.S in your signature, but sadly NSW considers English then Experience. 


ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
189 : 70 01-Jul-2018
190 : 70+5 NSW 01-Jul-2018


----------



## md22dec (Aug 17, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> You have to keep on checking the slot availability - MyNaati -> tests -> manage-> cancel or reschedule then see the availability.
> 
> Menu option is not exactly same, you should be able to navigate using this info.
> 
> ...


thanks for details. 

yeah you are right.. generally NSW prefers high English pointers. having said that, as per immitracker they had invited people who had 10 points from English but with higher experience points. Lets see.

Cheers


----------



## md22dec (Aug 17, 2018)

Have you started your preparations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Areyousure (Mar 28, 2018)

HI Guys,

I'll be doing my NAATI tamil in Feb 2019. I would be having 65 points by Feb, so I badly need the 5 points from NAATi.

I'm planning to apply as an early childhood teacher.
My points breakdown would be 30 (Age) 15 (edu) 20 (english) = 65
I'm planning to apply for nsw for state sponsorship.


----------



## Areyousure (Mar 28, 2018)

We could probably form a whatsapp/FB group and share resources/tips and help/practice. If anyone interested pm me.


----------



## md22dec (Aug 17, 2018)

I am interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

Areyousure said:


> We could probably form a whatsapp/FB group and share resources/tips and help/practice. If anyone interested pm me.


Hi there, 

I'm interested, but I'm not on FB, whats app is good

Thanks,
Velu


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi Velu,

Thank you so much for showing interest to join our group after clearing exam. Please share your number in private message.

Regards,
Gopi


catchmeup said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm interested, but I'm not on FB, whats app is good
> 
> ...


ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
189 : 70 01-Jul-2018
190 : 70+5 NSW 01-Jul-2018


----------



## LINHBLACK1101 (Oct 1, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> LINHBLACK1101 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Thank you!!! After going to Vic Office and contacting Canberra Office, I finally received my accreditation after 2 months!!!!!!! And to play safe, I only updated my EOI after receiving the letter.


----------



## buddhi (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello everyone, is there any practice groups so that I can join?


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pls share your number, I can add you the group.. can prepare and share knowledge.. 


buddhi said:


> Hello everyone, is there any practice groups so that I can join?


ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
189 : 70 01-Jul-2018
190 : 70+5 NSW 01-Jul-2018


----------



## buddhi (Sep 16, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> Pls share your number, I can add you the group.. can prepare and share knowledge..
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
> ...


Thanks Gopiit04, Unfortunately, I can't send private messages yet as I'm relatively new here. Can you please send me a private message, so that I can join.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> Pls share your number, I can add you the group.. can prepare and share knowledge..
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
> ...


Hi Gopi,. I have sent you a PVT message. Please add me to Tamil CCL group.


----------



## Moan2raed (Oct 10, 2018)

Can you add ne to the Tamil CCL practice group? Please msg me so that i can send you my number

Thanks


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Moan2raed said:


> Can you add ne to the Tamil CCL practice group? Please msg me so that i can send you my number
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Says you have chosen not to receive private message


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

*add me please*

Hey Gopi,

Can you add me please to the whatsapp group ?
I cannot PM you for some reason.

Can you please PM me?
I'm taking NAATI test in Melbourne on 19/02


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi,

Can I know the difficulty level of CCL Tamil exam in a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being the most difficult?

And, considering English language skill as a scale, how difficult CCL Tamil would be in comparison to IELTS 7 band achiever.

The reason I am asking, because I want to travel to Australia for this exam and I cannot afford repeated travel cost.


----------



## vivek_mo (Oct 5, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I know the difficulty level of CCL Tamil exam in a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being the most difficult?
> 
> ...


In my personal opinion, difficulty in CCL is subjective as it not only depends on you English competence, it also depends on you Tamil competence, your memory retention ability, how fast you could translate it into other language without making mistake and Note taking. 

I felt that the difficulty for Tamil to English translation would was around 7.

Assuming that you speak colloquial Tamil(only which I do), the difficulty for English to Tamil is higher, 8.5-9. This is because in our everyday speech we use so many English words in our sentences, if we do the same in exam it will be penalized.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

vivek_mo said:


> In my personal opinion, difficulty in CCL is subjective as it not only depends on you English competence, it also depends on you Tamil competence, your memory retention ability, how fast you could translate it into other language without making mistake and Note taking.
> 
> I felt that the difficulty for Tamil to English translation would was around 7.
> 
> Assuming that you speak colloquial Tamil(only which I do), the difficulty for English to Tamil is higher, 8.5-9. *This is because in our everyday speech we use so many English words in our sentences, if we do the same in exam it will be penalized.*


Honestly, this is the hardest part


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

vivek_mo said:


> In my personal opinion, difficulty in CCL is subjective as it not only depends on you English competence, it also depends on you Tamil competence, your memory retention ability, how fast you could translate it into other language without making mistake and Note taking.
> 
> I felt that the difficulty for Tamil to English translation would was around 7.
> 
> Assuming that you speak colloquial Tamil(only which I do), the difficulty for English to Tamil is higher, 8.5-9. This is because in our everyday speech we use so many English words in our sentences, if we do the same in exam it will be penalized.


Hey, thanks for taking time for reading and comprehending my questions and for reply.

I got an idea now.
I won't travel just for giving NAATI CCL.
I may look for other possibilities to migrate to Australia.


----------



## prabhurang (Jan 28, 2016)

drive.google.com/drive/folders/1fv5iafuKWPijxI_fbg2jtKhb2iGox1_d

CCL Tamil materials which I found on internet.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

prabhurang said:


> drive.google.com/drive/folders/1fv5iafuKWPijxI_fbg2jtKhb2iGox1_d
> 
> CCL Tamil materials which I found on internet.


 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

*Please let me know how to join the group*

Hi Gopi,

Let me know how to join the group? I'm not able to PM you. Can you send a message to me?



gopiit04 said:


> Hi Velu,
> 
> Thank you so much for showing interest to join our group after clearing exam. Please share your number in private message.
> 
> ...


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

prabhurang said:


> drive.google.com/drive/folders/1fv5iafuKWPijxI_fbg2jtKhb2iGox1_d
> 
> CCL Tamil materials which I found on internet.




Are there any materials available on internet for NAATI CCL in Hindi ? Please share if you have any material. I would be attempting CCL exam in coming Feb.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Rati Potter said:


> Hi Gopi,
> 
> Let me know how to join the group? I'm not able to PM you. Can you send a message to me?


As you are new member you can send or receive private msg only after few posts 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richardxavi99 (Oct 9, 2018)

Guys one problem ...just now when I visited the NAATI website and read the FAQ I was just viewing for what languages we can sit for CCL exam??...and in the list I found Tamil language was not present ...has it been removed ???...any idea guys


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

Richardxavi99 said:


> Guys one problem ...just now when I visited the NAATI website and read the FAQ I was just viewing for what languages we can sit for CCL exam??...and in the list I found Tamil language was not present ...has it been removed ???...any idea guys




it is there , check carefully.

Link : https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

*Got you !*

Thanks Gopi. I got you. Is there a way that I can share my number with you so that you can add me to the group. If there is a mail ID that I can send my number it should be fine. Kindly advise.



gopiit04 said:


> As you are new member you can send or receive private msg only after few posts
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## krrishvicky (Dec 16, 2018)

*group*

Hey folks, Kindly add me into the group. Please let me know the procedure.


----------



## freakinfosec (Sep 16, 2018)

omg :rant:


----------



## krrishvicky (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi All,

I have submitted my application form for Naati CCL exam, could someone please share their experience and guide me.


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi,

Is it possible for you to add me to the CCL group created. Let me know the procedure. I’ll do it.


Areyousure said:


> We could probably form a whatsapp/FB group and share resources/tips and help/practice. If anyone interested pm me.


----------



## Mathura (Jan 7, 2019)

*Mathura*



md22dec said:


> Hi,
> 
> I m newbie to this forum. I applied NAATI CCL test for tamil on yesterday and waiting for the approval.
> 
> any preparation tips? i know its too early to ask as my exam would be somewhere in Feb'2019.



Are you taking the exam in Australia or is it available in New Delhi? I would also want to take the CCL exam for Tamil in April,2019. Can you please brief the process for applying? I am in shortage of 5 points.


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

NAATI CCL is conducted only in Australia. I think there are no slots available for April 2019 for Tamil language. 

If there is any whatsapp group for NAATI CCL, please let me know.


----------



## mathu_007 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi Guys 

Could you kindly add me in the Naati Tamil group?


----------



## krrishvicky (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi All,

I have booked the slot on 19th FEB in Sydney, need tips regarding the exam from the people who have appeared and cleared or preparing. Please provide your valuable tips and suggestions.


---------------------------
Analyst Programmer	261311
Age:30 Edu:15 PTE:10 Work Ex:5
Points - 60 
Aim to Earn 20 Points in PTE and 5 Points from NAATI CCL Tamil (Need this forum help) :fingerscrossed:

OVERALL AIM for 75 points without sponsorship :fingerscrossed:
----------------------------


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi i am planning to write NAATI tamil. any pointers and help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vivek_mo (Oct 5, 2018)

archun84 said:


> Hi i am planning to write NAATI tamil. any pointers and help would be greatly appreciated.


I am no expert by any means but few of my Suggestions are
1. Generally, English to Tamil is harder than Tamil to English as we use more english words in colloquial Tamil speech. So you probably should spend a little bit more time in Eng to Tamil translation.
2. You are allowed only one repeat/passage, any more would be penalized. But at the same time if you did not grasp/write down the whole sentence i would recommend you ask for repeat and get the penalty rather than translating incorrectly. Incorrect translation will cost more points than a repeat penalty and correct translation. At the same time try to not ask more than 2/3 repeats. 
3. Usually passages start with a salutation followed by how are you and the brief context of what the passage is going to be. EG: "Good Morning, I am XX and I have come to meet you regarding a loan. I would like to take a home loan for 100000$. " 
You wont have time to note down every word. So, create your own abbreviation. EG" GM, XX, loan, Home loan 100000". Also in case of loan based scenario, you can expect words like interest, down payment, house size etc. So mentally form some abbreviations for rest of the passage. This will save time in note taking.
4. Google Translate is your best friend. Since there are only 4 Tamil passages in naati sample, take other language samples, translate it to Tamil using google translate to practice. You will eventually end up with around 12-13 passages excluding duplicates.
5. If you don't know the translation for a word in Tamil/English use the same language word for the one you don't know and translate the rest. That way you wont waste the time.

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

vivek_mo said:


> I am no expert by any means but few of my Suggestions are
> 1. Generally, English to Tamil is harder than Tamil to English as we use more english words in colloquial Tamil speech. So you probably should spend a little bit more time in Eng to Tamil translation.
> 2. You are allowed only one repeat/passage, any more would be penalized. But at the same time if you did not grasp/write down the whole sentence i would recommend you ask for repeat and get the penalty rather than translating incorrectly. Incorrect translation will cost more points than a repeat penalty and correct translation. At the same time try to not ask more than 2/3 repeats.
> 3. Usually passages start with a salutation followed by how are you and the brief context of what the passage is going to be. EG: "Good Morning, I am XX and I have come to meet you regarding a loan. I would like to take a home loan for 100000$. "
> ...


Thanks for spending time to write a detailed explanation or response. Have you already passed the test? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_mo (Oct 5, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> Thanks for spending time to write a detailed explanation or response. Have you already passed the test?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

vivek_mo said:


> Yes.


Unable to send you a private message.

Congrats, When did you give the test? Can I add you to our whatsapp group, at times people ask questions it would be great to have you in the group.. 


Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_mo (Oct 5, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> Unable to send you a private message.
> 
> Congrats, When did you give the test? Can I add you to our whatsapp group, at times people ask questions it would be great to have you in the group..
> 
> ...


I sat for the October Test. 
Sure you can add me. I'm new to the forum, so I don't think i can send private message. I have no idea about receiving one as well.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

vivek_mo said:


> I sat for the October Test.
> Sure you can add me. I'm new to the forum, so I don't think i can send private message. I have no idea about receiving one as well.


Thanks, believe after 5 posts you will be able to send or receive.. Did you get invite? Can you please share points, anzsco code, doe and English test details if you are comfortable? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_mo (Oct 5, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> Thanks, believe after 5 posts you will be able to send or receive.. Did you get invite? Can you please share points, anzsco code, doe and English test details if you are comfortable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


ANZSCO: 261111
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Language(20) + Work Exp(5) + CCL(5) + Aus Edu(5)
189 EOI : 80 22-Jan-2018

This will be my 5th post so, i can add it to my signature after this


----------



## vigneshreach (Jul 17, 2018)

I cannot send you any private message bro .. Can you please send me a private message, I could reply you my number with that .. Thanks



gopiit04 said:


> Hi Velu,
> 
> Thank you so much for showing interest to join our group after clearing exam. Please share your number in private message.
> 
> ...


----------



## coder (Oct 15, 2017)

Same with me Gopi, I don't have enough points to send a private message. I would like to join the WhatsApp group as well. Please send me a private's message.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Only if you people post at least 5 comments or posts in expat forum you would be eligible to send or receive private messages. Hope you can understand the same from previous comments.. I m worried, we are talking only about this not about the CCL tamil 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vigneshreach (Jul 17, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> Only if you people post at least 5 comments or posts in expat forum you would be eligible to send or receive private messages. Hope you can understand the same from previous comments.. I m worried, we are talking only about this not about the CCL tamil


This is my second message in this forum completely .. So can you add this number in that whatsapp group please... 

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

:lock1:


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys, anyone managed to pass the NAATI CCL exam by self studying from offshore and took the exam in Australia in visitor visa?


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks much vivek. i need 5 points to get 75 and i feel NAATI is the only option left. Is there any whatsapp group where i can get some help in preparing...




vivek_mo said:


> I am no expert by any means but few of my Suggestions are
> 1. Generally, English to Tamil is harder than Tamil to English as we use more english words in colloquial Tamil speech. So you probably should spend a little bit more time in Eng to Tamil translation.
> 2. You are allowed only one repeat/passage, any more would be penalized. But at the same time if you did not grasp/write down the whole sentence i would recommend you ask for repeat and get the penalty rather than translating incorrectly. Incorrect translation will cost more points than a repeat penalty and correct translation. At the same time try to not ask more than 2/3 repeats.
> 3. Usually passages start with a salutation followed by how are you and the brief context of what the passage is going to be. EG: "Good Morning, I am XX and I have come to meet you regarding a loan. I would like to take a home loan for 100000$. "
> ...


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

archun84 said:


> Thanks much vivek. i need 5 points to get 75 and i feel NAATI is the only option left. Is there any whatsapp group where i can get some help in preparing...


There are online classes..join one


----------



## San c (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi all, I am also looking forward to write Tamil CCL as that's the only way to increase by present score from 65 to 70. Please add me to the WhatsApp group.. 8317319456.
Also advise of there is any online coaching .
Many thanks to all..


----------



## San c (Jan 29, 2019)

Anyone from Bangalore..?


----------



## San c (Jan 29, 2019)

I am unable to send private message


----------



## San c (Jan 29, 2019)

Has anyone faced similar issues.


----------



## San c (Jan 29, 2019)

Ok, I think this is my fifth post


----------



## San c (Jan 29, 2019)

No, still it says no permission to.send private message


----------



## kgpunix (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi All, I am planning to give NAATI Tamil exam on June 2019. Please let me know if any whatsapp group available for guidance


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

1. Refer practice material in offical website, refer materials for other languages to.
2.refer central link material (humanservices.gov.au/individuals/information-in-your-language)
3. Have someone to read content or assess you.

Practice to Translate both languages simultaneously, In the real test audio was similar to practice material (one segment Tamil, next english, next tamil and so on). 

Results for Tamil language is taking time(7 to 8 weeks) while results for some others languages are out in 3 weeks itself, it can change in future depending on the examiners. 


Not much interaction happening in the group


----------



## kgpunix (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you for your prompt response. Please share me the details

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kgpunix (Mar 11, 2016)

gopiit04 said:


> 1. Refer practice material in offical website, refer materials for other languages to.
> 2.refer central link material (humanservices.gov.au/individuals/information-in-your-language)
> 3. Have someone to read content or assess you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for valuable information

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kgpunix (Mar 11, 2016)

I think you can send private messages after five posts in this forum


----------



## Ani05 (Jun 6, 2019)

hi all,

I would like to do ccl naati- tamil. Is there any wotsap grp for this?


----------



## Ani05 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi All,

How about this Naati- tamil exam? is it really tough?


----------



## Ani05 (Jun 6, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> Pls share your number, I can add you the group.. can prepare and share knowledge..
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
> ...


Hi Gopi,

Can u plz add me in the wotsap grp?

Thanks


----------



## Ani05 (Jun 6, 2019)

Is there any learning center in Chennai?


----------



## Ani05 (Jun 6, 2019)

Where can i find tamil study material. Plz advice.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Ani05 said:


> Where can i find tamil study material. Plz advice.




Download CCL Tutorials mobile app. You will get around 14 English-Tamil dialogues to practice.

https://ccltutorials.online/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi All, 

I see lot of details about preparation. But I cant get good details on how to book the test?

Any links for that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

lakskant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I see lot of details about preparation. But I cant get good details on how to book the test?
> 
> ...




You can book NAATI CCL exam from 1st July, 2019. Wait for 3 more days as some improvements are on the way to book the exam.


----------



## prabhu2pte (May 28, 2017)

*Need help*

Hi All,

I have an tamil CCL exam on Aug 2019 , can you please help me with the preparation and let me know the whatsapp group link. Thanks for your help

Regards,
-Prabhu


----------



## Kretheka (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi Guys 
Could you kindly add me in the Naati Tamil group as I would like to get some guidance from past test takers?

Thank You


----------



## kgpunix (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi , I have passed this exam recently. Try PTE tutorials CCL app for practice purpose

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kretheka (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi Rati,
Is it possible for you to add me to the CCL group created. Let me know the procedure. I’ll do it.

Thank You.

Kretheka


----------



## Kretheka (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi,
Can you share any  practice materials you used?
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

Thank you


----------



## Kretheka (Feb 26, 2019)

prabhu2pte said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an tamil CCL exam on Aug 2019 , can you please help me with the preparation and let me know the whatsapp group link. Thanks for your help
> 
> ...



Hi Prabhu, 
I am also gonna start preparing for NAATI CCL Tamil. Could you please help me out.


----------



## Kretheka (Feb 26, 2019)

Ani05 said:


> gopiit04 said:
> 
> 
> > Pls share your number, I can add you the group.. can prepare and share knowledge..
> ...



Hi
Can you please add me to the WhatsApp group ? 
Thanks


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

prabhu2pte said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an tamil CCL exam on Aug 2019 , can you please help me with the preparation and let me know the whatsapp group link. Thanks for your help
> 
> ...


Unable to send you a private message, read through this thread you will get an idea.

People reading 1000 of pages of conversation in other threads like PTE and invitation related ones.. I feel people should read through these few pages before asking help from others, it will help you as well as others. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## prabhu2pte (May 28, 2017)

Hi Gopi, Thanks for your response. Can you please send me an message to my gmail id - <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Regards,
-Prabhu


----------



## prabhu2pte (May 28, 2017)

Kretheka said:


> Hi Prabhu,
> I am also gonna start preparing for NAATI CCL Tamil. Could you please help me out.


Hi Kretheka, I am started preparation, drop me an message to gmail id -<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## prabhu2pte (May 28, 2017)

kgpunix said:


> Hi All, I am planning to give NAATI Tamil exam on June 2019. Please let me know if any whatsapp group available for guidance


hi ,

I am preparing for tamil ccl and booked for next month . please let me know


----------



## Sandhyam (May 12, 2019)

Hello all, I see no available date till jan 2020 for tamil naati, am I missing anything


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sandhyam said:


> Hello all, I see no available date till jan 2020 for tamil naati, am I missing anything


There's a Facebook group called "Urgent NAATI CCL dates". Try there! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhyam (May 12, 2019)

Thanks a lot, is it reliable


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sandhyam said:


> Thanks a lot, is it reliable


Yes most definitely! A lot of friends got dates from there! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## senpassion (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm interested too.


----------



## senpassion (Aug 13, 2019)

I would like to join with you for CCL TAMIL exam. Could you please share me the materials?


----------



## senpassion (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm new this forum. Could you please me to join any Whatsapp group to prepare the NAATI CCL Tamil exam ?


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

I am new to this group and i got exam slots in April. Can you please share some materials with me and add me to any naati whatsapp if avaialble? I shall post my number in private to the moderator of the group, if any such group exists.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi
Is there a NAATI Tamil exam scheduled in October?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

sowmyaa83 said:


> I am new to this group and i got exam slots in April. Can you please share some materials with me and add me to any naati whatsapp if avaialble? I shall post my number in private to the moderator of the group, if any such group exists.


I am also booked for April in melbourne. Where you booked? Did you find any materials?


----------



## prkumar007 (Sep 25, 2019)

md22dec said:


> Hi,
> 
> I m newbie to this forum. I applied NAATI CCL test for tamil on yesterday and waiting for the approval.
> 
> any preparation tips? i know its too early to ask as my exam would be somewhere in Feb'2019.


Hi, how to apply for tamil naati, what is the cost?do we have centre in perth?


----------



## Shantini (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi peeps, I am also looking for NAATI TAMIL materials/resources. I have got my exam booked in DEC. Please forward me any links for the practice materials. The ones in NAATI website and the CCL app is not enough for practising.
Anyone there to help?


----------



## Therohan (Aug 9, 2018)

Check Gumtree! 



Shantini said:


> Hi peeps, I am also looking for NAATI TAMIL materials/resources. I have got my exam booked in DEC. Please forward me any links for the practice materials. The ones in NAATI website and the CCL app is not enough for practising.
> Anyone there to help?


----------



## Shantini (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi Gopi is it possible to join the TAMIL NAATI group to have a taste of practice materials ... I am really struggling here . 

Thank you


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

Shantini said:


> Hi Gopi is it possible to join the TAMIL NAATI group to have a taste of practice materials ... I am really struggling here .
> 
> Thank you


I have some materials. I am planning to start a whatsapp group. Please PM if interested


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

I am interested


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

lakskant said:


> I am also booked for April in melbourne. Where you booked? Did you find any materials?


GOt a date only in July man. Booked in Melbourne. DO let me know if you form any whatsappgroup.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Send me a private message with your number to add you to the whatsapp group, but there is no message in the group for very long time. Nothing more than what is available in this thread, few months back people were saying CCL tutorials app is good for practice even that message should be there in this thread. Hope this helps, all the very best to everyone !

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019

My ACS assessment for 261311 expired in Aug'19.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

I reschedule my naati test to December 6th sydney

Anybody writing on the same date here?


----------



## angsgee (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi,

I have booked exam on Jan 2020 (sydney) and i am planning to cancel it.

Let me know anyone lookin for dates.


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

angsgee said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm planning for NAATI 2020 Feb date's, How could I process for this?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi Gopi, Did you go for re assesment since you said your acs assesment was valid only till aug 2019? mine expires next sept before which i have no hope of getting an invite as i will have only 85 points..


----------



## angsgee (Nov 11, 2019)

sdhbti said:


> I'm planning for NAATI 2020 Feb date's, How could I process for this?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Open an Account For NAtti and submit the passport to activate an account and once it is approved and you can book for your exam from NAATI CCL.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

sowmyaa83 said:


> Hi Gopi, Did you go for re assesment since you said your acs assesment was valid only till aug 2019? mine expires next sept before which i have no hope of getting an invite as i will have only 85 points..


Yes, I have done it back in Aug.

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 85 07-Nov-2019
190 : 85+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

lakskant said:


> I reschedule my naati test to December 6th sydney
> 
> Anybody writing on the same date here?


I have booked Naati on 20Jan2020.. anyone giving your exams in this date.. also people who have already cleared, pls share any specific tips..


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

lakskant said:


> Shantini said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gopi is it possible to join the TAMIL NAATI group to have a taste of practice materials ... I am really struggling here .
> ...



I am interested too as my exam is on Jan 20 and my LOTE is Tamil. If there is any WhatsApp group kindly add me..


----------



## vgpsingh_1985 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi, i m giving the test on that day in Sydney. LOTE-Tamil. Unlike PTE, materials are not easily available in youtube. Have to solely depend on the vocabulary. What i am concerned is about the note-taking task during the dialogue segments that will get improvised only through repeated practise material. Unfortunately, no free materials available online.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

I know few people providing Tamil preparation material for the CCL exam!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> I know few people providing Tamil preparation material for the CCL exam!


If they are providing it free, you can post their details here

Cheers


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

Yesterday, I received the results of my tamil naati test which I did in Dec 6.

I passed it. 35 and 33.5 Below are my impressions. 

*Materials:*
I have practiced about overall 7 dialogues using the CCLTutorials app and I bought some materials online from the Urgent naati CCL dates. search FB page.
But if you are disciplined, you no need to spend money. You can gather all the related naati material online that are available for other languages also. Please note that there are Australian specific vocabulary you need to know.

*Skills Required:*
( considering your mother tongue is Tamil and you speak reasonably good English (90 PTE in my case) 

1. Listening.( Very Important). Practice and see how much you can retain.
2. Note Taking( use any method but practice). e.g 



3. Presence of Mind( less stress) - use repeat, I asked 2 repeats with penalty and still got 33.5
4. Fluent speaking - I have used English word "dishwasher" as it is and never translated for my second dialogue.

Also understand how interpretation works and points are awarded. Though not related to Naati, I watched videos general to interpretation like this 



. It will give an idea what you can expect.

*On the Test Day:*
I waited for 3 hours before my turn. Physically and mentally prepared for that too. I think the queue is based on the naati booking date.

I feel it is an easy exam if you put some preparation and understand how the exam works. All the best


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

lakskant said:


> Yesterday, I received the results of my tamil naati test which I did in Dec 6.
> 
> I passed it. 35 and 33.5 Below are my impressions.
> 
> ...


This is really helpful, thank you.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## nareshramamourthy (Oct 1, 2019)

*Naati Tamil CCL test*

Fellow expats,

I'm about to take CCL Tamil next month. Could someone who already took the exam shed some light on how the exam would go.

Also please share the strategy and tips that can be followed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vgpsingh_1985 (Jun 4, 2017)

Please refer the below thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...living-australia/1458344-naati-ccl-tamil.html


----------



## jega19 (Feb 5, 2020)

*Naati Tamil CCL*

Hi all, am new to Naati. Can i give this exam in India, Bangalore?


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

jega19 said:


> Hi all, am new to Naati. Can i give this exam in India, Bangalore?


No.. Naati exam can be given only in Australia.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## sarathuk (Sep 10, 2019)

Guys, any whatsapp group around for Tamil CCL prep?


----------



## pandi (Mar 7, 2020)

*NAATI Exam April*

Please let me know if anyone is preparing for NAATI for the April exam. I am ready to join for studying.


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for sharing your experiences and videos, very useful. Would like to know your feedback on getting paid practice materials or if you can share where we can find practice materials will also be really helpful.

Kind Regards,
Naveen


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

pandi said:


> Please let me know if anyone is preparing for NAATI for the April exam. I am ready to join for studying.


Hi Pandi,

I have booked for the exam in June and would be interested in sharing prep tips and stratgies.

Kind regards,
Naveen


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

lakskant said:


> Yesterday, I received the results of my tamil naati test which I did in Dec 6.
> 
> I passed it. 35 and 33.5 Below are my impressions.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for sharing your experiences and videos, very useful. Would like to know your feedback on getting paid practice materials or if you can share where we can find practice materials will also be really helpful.

Kind Regards,
Naveen


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

lakskant said:


> I have some materials. I am planning to start a whatsapp group. Please PM if interested


Hi lakskant,

I am looking for some help in practicing for CCL tamil Could you please send me a private message, I am interested in joining CCL whatsapp group. Thanks!

Kind regards,
Naveen


----------



## manigandane (Apr 21, 2020)

lakskant said:


> I have some materials. I am planning to start a whatsapp group. Please PM if interested


Please send me the details of whatsapp group. I would like to join and get some materials. I am unable to send you PM.


----------



## Rosariodso (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi, I am going to appear for NAATI CCL Tamil this September. Could you please mail me if you have any practice materials for the same. 

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
Please add me if there is any watsapp group. 

<*SNIP*>
Thanks a lot. 

Thanks, 
Rosario


----------



## warwarking (May 24, 2020)

I would like to ask a question regarding the NAATI CCL test. after I pass the exam, where should I upload it: with engineers Australia for the MSA application? or in my immiaccount after getting the letter of skills assessment from EA?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

warwarking said:


> I would like to ask a question regarding the NAATI CCL test. after I pass the exam, where should I upload it: with engineers Australia for the MSA application? or in my immiaccount after getting the letter of skills assessment from EA?
> 
> Regards


NAATI has nothing to do with skills assessment in EA
You have to claim the points for NAATI in Skillselect and after you get the final invite and you apply in DHA for PR, you have to upload the evidence at that stage in Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## warwarking (May 24, 2020)

ok great. thank you for the info. So this test will be at the final stages. cheers !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

warwarking said:


> ok great. thank you for the info. So this test will be at the final stages. cheers !


I don’t know whether you have understood or not
You cannot claim points for NAATI till you pass the exam and have the positive results in hand
You will need to upload the evidence in the final stage 

Cheers


----------



## warwarking (May 24, 2020)

*CCL for the finak stage*



NB said:


> I don’t know whether you have understood or not
> You cannot claim points for NAATI till you pass the exam and have the positive results in hand
> You will need to upload the evidence in the final stage
> 
> Cheers




Yes I think I got you. After I get the positive result of the CCL test and after I get the letter from Engineers Australia, I lodge them both in skillselect. So the 5 points will be gained at that stage. right?


----------

